# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  MDX Combine Member Names from 2 column dimensions into one

## jvt

Hello

I have a simple MDX cross join that produces the following result

select crossjoin (   {[Product].children}  ,{ [Measures].[Actual], [Measures].[Plan] }  )
ON Columns,
[Region].children on Rows
From [cube]

eg product 1   product 1     product 2  product 2
     Actual         Plan              Actual        Plan


crossjoin.GIF



I want to combine the member names from the 2 column dimensions into one name, to look like a relational grid
eg product 1 - Actual    product 1 - Plan       product 2 - Actual    product 2 - Plan


flattened.GIF


The Products are dynamic - the Measures can be hard coded.

Has anyone got a head start on how I may be able to produce the flattened output?

Thanks
John

----------

